# comparing k ratings



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

any picture of a 6500k, 6700k, 8000k, 10000k comparasion?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Basically to achive what you are looking for Turtlehead, you would need to have one person swap bulbs out of the same fixture over the same tank using the same camera set exactly the same. Also different bulbs of the same K rating made by different companies look different. 

I know someone did what you are looking for a few years back with various MH bulbs. Possibly someone has a link.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

yea, I'm looking for that link to be exact, I lost my list. I have 6500k right now, it shows a lighter green tint, the 8000k from ada is darker but I have to wait for the next shippment and not common, the 10000k is easy to get but I dont know if they are for plants.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Go here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11418&page=3


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

http://www.aqua-web.org/users/saurama/index.htm


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Scroll down to the lighting links, might find some of those useful:

http://www.gpodio.com/links.asp

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------

